# sterilization of moss



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

my buddy picked some really nice moss for me. do i ned to do anything to sterilize it or should i not use it in one of my tanks 

. the moss was in a ziplock bag and once i had it a ton of nice big (non-sick looking) earthworms started coming out of the moss too

john


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

10% bleach for 15 minutes.

james


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Be careful with bleaching. It can kill moss quickly, but unfortunately you have to sterilize it. I only bleach my moss for a minute or two at most, plus I hit it with a CO2 bomb. And for good measure some antibacterial Dawn dish detergent (rinse extremely well). James whats that chemical that can be used, but requires precaution?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

potassium permanganate (sold under the trade name "permoxyn" at most LFS)

do a search, i have listed the warnings for use of this product many times.
james


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Id like to know more of this CO2 bomb.
Ive used dry ice before to eliminate snails.
I assume the CO2 bombs works along the same lines but I didnt know it could be used for sterilizing.


Ive been wanting to get some mosses for my tanks for awhile but Im afraid to bleach as well. plus moss has a serious tendency to harbor snails and snail eggs


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

It does not necessarily sterilize, but it does kill a bit of critters large and small. I still bleach, but not for long and I dilute the solution a bit more than usual. Moss can be some sensitive stuff.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it generally comes back in a few weeks even after a harsh bleaching and with wild stuff i think its better safe than sorry

james


----------

